# Replacing front signal light bulb.



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

I am getting intermittent "front passenger side signal light" warning on the dash board. The signal light may be off, then come back on any later. How do I replace the signal light bulb? The instructions in the owner's manual isn't too clear. Do I use a screw driver to pull the tab toward the side of the car, or toward the middle of the car? Thanks.

Ed


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

When I did mine (sedan), i actually used the screwdriver to push the tab toward the FRONT of the car. The coupe may be different though. :dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

http://www.bmw330ci.com/DIY_Clears.htm

Only difference is you'll need to remove the bulb socket from the housing, swap the bulb with the new one, and put it back together. Sometimes it's pretty hard to twist the socket off, but it'll happen. You'll want to make sure the new bulb is clean, and I'd recommend cleaning the contact inthe bottom of the socket as well.

Facelift sedans (and coupes after MY02? I forget) use a screw inside a grey 'bucket' that you need to loosen (not remove) instead of the clip to press down.


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Thanks. I'll give it a try after dinner.

Ed


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

i had that happen to me. it turned out that somehow the bulb's end contact had melted. :dunno: but the filament was fine. so i cleaned out the socket contacts, pulled out the solder iron and made a fresh new solder ball at the end contact of the bulb. saved me a trip to the store for a new bulb.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

HW said:


> i had that happen to me. it turned out that somehow the bulb's end contact had melted. :dunno: but the filament was fine. so i cleaned out the socket contacts, pulled out the solder iron and made a fresh new solder ball at the end contact of the bulb. saved me a trip to the store for a new bulb.


Heh. I have cheapo aftermarket yellow bulbs in my corners, and they did the same thing. I think the solder I used is better than whatever gunk was originally on the bulb.


----------

